# Actofive P Train



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone with experience on them?
Near impossible to find reviews. Figured it's worth a shot


----------



## JWB475 (Jan 7, 2018)

SMP11 said:


> View attachment 1917067
> Anyone with experience on them?
> Near impossible to find reviews. Figured it's worth a shot


It was one of the test bikes at Pinkbike, pretty detailed review/video over there if you haven't seen it.


----------



## SMP11 (Sep 15, 2019)

JWB475 said:


> It was one of the test bikes at Pinkbike, pretty detailed review/video over there if you haven't seen it.


Thanks for the response! I did see that. Awesome review! Was more so hoping to find someone that owned one so I'd be able to ask a couple more specific questions that I'll unfortunately never be able to get from the reviewer on Pinkbike. Such a beautiful bike and everything about it sounds awesome!
Just have a couple specific questions I hope to get answered someday


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

_The frame is built in two halves from a solid block of aluminum; it's worth noting that to simplify the production process and increase the reliability it's not a joined shell construction but two solid halves.

The sides are then joined predominantly using bonding, although the rear end is the same as on the original bike and is joined using titanium bolts. _

Sounds like a re-hash of the Pole bike. I'm not sure I trust it to stay together.


----------

